# 1950 Model L



## hemrides (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a 1950 model L Gravely. It runs good, and has the 30 inch mower/brush hog on it. The one I have is a counter clockwise spin. I have been told these are very old and Gravely stopped making them years ago. I'm wondering how much this tractor is worth. My Dad bought it around 1958. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Do not have a photo?


----------



## hemrides (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Talha,

Not a recent one. It is in very good condition. I do not have a battery on it. I jump it from a battery when I run it. I could use some paint, but not a lot of rust on it. Just put new tires and tubes on it. As I said it runs good, but I don't have need for it and was wondering what it is worth if I decide to sell it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Hemrides! Have you watched Ebay? Just off the top of my head, this is a great place to watch. As Talha wondered, Some photos would be awesome!


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

I purchased a 1954 Model L with a left hand drive mower on it in 2005 for $200. It ran but also smoked and the mower needed repair. I did some of the overhaul and than had a friend do the rest. I painted the small items, and had a body shop paint the three large items, and the mower deck. That mower was made in 1954 - 1955. When they are on e-bay they seem to go for around $100 to $150 for the mower. The L models are not bring too much money. So I hate to hurt your feelings, but I would say $400 would be top price for the tractor and mower. I will try and send you a picture of my completed tractor and mower.


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

I don't remember how to send a picture, but under Need Gravely Knowledge, there is a picture of my 54 Model L. Sorry


----------



## hemrides (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback GWB. I'm not worried about the money, just want to get a fair price, but not over price so it would sell. I hate to sell it, cause my Dad died 2 years ago, and it always reminds me of him. 

Thanks again.


----------

